# PC VERY slow to wake up & Radeon Settings: Host Application



## Rev Darkwing (Aug 9, 2003)

Home Built PC
AMD FX 6300 Six Core Processor
AMD Radeon HD 7700 Series Display Adaptor
Windows 10

My upgrade to Windows 10 went well and all has been great for months until all of a sudden a few days ago when I try to wake up the computer after putting it in sleep mode.. the spinning dots are going at about 1/3 speed and it doesn't wake up until I ctl/alt/del and it restarts. 

I also just noticed that now on my task manager one of the processes is Radeon Settings: Host Application and it's continuously sucking between 18% and 30% of available RAM (I have 8 GB ram)

Not sure what happened or what to do but something is obviously wrong. Anyone got any ideas?

thanks


----------



## newgrandma2015 (Sep 3, 2015)

Inappropriate content removed.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

newgrandma2015,

I've removed the content of your post. Please don't reply to technical threads unless you have something to contribute to actually help the poster with their issue. Thanks for understanding.


----------



## sputnik1969 (May 24, 2016)

Same Problem with my PC (Win 10, i7 3770k, Radeon 7950 Boost).
Radeon Settings: Host Application blocks one of 8 Hyperthreads (4 Cores @ 2 Threads) totally.
I just killed that thread using the taskmanager. Everything seems to be fine now.


----------

